# Wind Power in PORTUGAL



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

In December 2009, there was 3,535 MW of wind power nameplate capacity installed in Portugal, with another 287 under construction. In 2009, Portugal generated 7.493 TWh of wind energy, or 15% of its total production, putting it just above Spain and only behind Denmark, as *the second highest wind power mix contribution in the World*


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> In December 2009, there was 3,535 MW of wind power nameplate capacity installed in Portugal, with another 287 under construction. In 2009, Portugal generated 7.493 TWh of wind energy, or 15% of its total production, putting it just above Spain and only behind Denmark, as *the second highest wind power mix contribution in the World*



Hi Siobhan

Very interesting information. Is it possible to post a link as i would like to see the whole article. 

Peterfc 666?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Found it on WIKPEDIA

Wind power in Portugal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

ALSO WORTH LOOKING AT:

Renewable Energy Capacities by Country


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Siobhan said:


> Found it on WIKPEDIA
> 
> Wind power in Portugal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Hi Siobhan

Thanks for those very interesting links.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Must admit that we have had solar panels put in the house at the beginning of December for domestic hot water and it had been brilliant. If anything the water has been TOO HOT!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> Must admit that we have had solar panels put in the house at the beginning of December for domestic hot water and it had been brilliant. If anything the water has been TOO HOT!


Hi Siobhan

I intend to add Solar for hot water but also to use for underfloor heating. After the weather that has been report on Forums of constant rain this just goes to show the system just works. Good to here and great help for me in preparing to make my move " when the divorce is finished"

Thanks for that

Peterfc 666?


----------

